# homemade banshee bungee.



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to the army surplus store and ask them if they have the repelling bungee's. Take 3 long strands of it and tri braid it and then connect it with a handle, about 3/4ths the way up from the end that anchors have an off shoot of a double braided bungee that ends in another handle that way you can have 2 people pulling. At the end that anchors find a way to attach a caribeaner or something to lock it into whatever is pulling you. It's actually a real simple concept if you just look at it and shouldn't have an issue making it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for replying, will the repelling bungee be strong enough to accelerate me (140 lbs) and how long should each piece be as the braid will take away some length.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

All I know is we used that bungee to build a pumpkin catapult and it launched a 15lb pumpkin 180 feet. You're going to have to figure things out yourself.


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

*bungee*

i'm buying mine,.. i'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

clarkie5 said:


> i'm buying mine,.. i'll let you know how it works out.


FYI www.thryll.com has them this week. Got mine and love it. 

Don't do the homemade thing - get the real thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

*bungee reply*

Thats a good deal on the real one for sure ,.. but i just ordered what will make a 25 footer (homemade) for $40 bucks,.. i'm sure it will give me the little bit of speed i need,.. and leave me enough money get a few lift tickets, too. thanks though,.. good lookin out ,..


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

clarkie5 said:


> Thats a good deal on the real one for sure ,.. but i just ordered what will make a 25 footer (homemade) for $40 bucks,.. i'm sure it will give me the little bit of speed i need,.. and leave me enough money get a few lift tickets, too. thanks though,.. good lookin out ,..


Anytime

Let me know how yours turns out. Def a fun toy and you will get some great speed.


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

it turned out really shitty. damn. i should ordered one. oh well.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

clarkie5 said:


> it turned out really shitty. damn. i should ordered one. oh well.


Contact [email protected] she will hook you up with one at a nice discount

I love mine!!!


----------

